# Best Tile Saw



## hammerone40 (May 13, 2012)

Is the Dewalt $300-400 better? Will the Dewalt handle cutting brick? It is on my list. It sounds like everyone is pretty bullish on it.


----------



## mobiledynamics (Jan 26, 2013)

Dewalt for 90% of the stuff.

If you want a HEAVY beast of a saw, I love the old *target* , I called them 'ole blue' machines


----------



## pdmig (Nov 21, 2010)

I have the dewalt. It will cut tile to 24" and will cut bricks and pavers. The water management is great for tile, a little spray with the bricks. I would not say it is Heavy duty, leave it to the laborer on a commercial job site sturdy, but if you are using it it will work great. Everything is adjustable. I love it. 

The only problem I have with it is that it takes me 3- 4 trips to move it. I built a plywood container for the main part of the saw for moving and storage. I sometimes wish I had a smaller saw that was a bit easier to move. When I had to cut some 24" floor tiles I was very happy I had this saw.


----------



## hammerone40 (May 13, 2012)

PDmig. That is what I was after. Thank you sir.


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

For water management I use this: https://www.fastcap.com/estore/pc/viewprd.asp?idproduct=113

If you can set it up on your saw properly it works great, but it does take a lot of space.

As for saws since I don't do it everyday I buy cheap:http://www.amazon.com/Chicago-Electric-Power-Horsepower-Industrial/dp/B008JE670G/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1399149583&sr=8-7&keywords=tile+saw from Harbor Freight about $250 with stand and it's working great. With this blade:http://www.amazon.com/QEP-6-1008BW-10-Inch-Micro-Segmented-Diamond/dp/B002DU1D5Q/ref=pd_cp_hi_1

My last saw a QEP lasted about 10 years I paid about $700 and I also have a small 7" MK that I use with a glass tile blade.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000J0BG7W/ref=cm_sw_r_udp_awd_V.tztb1JA4F6X
> 
> $740 on amazon.


I'm not big on buying this type of thing online. I want a store and an individual accountable.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> I hear the dewalt has excellent water control. That's the one I'm seriously considering.
> 
> I know some of you on here have it. Anybody have complaints or reasons not to get it?


I've use the DeWalt a few times. Water management is almost as good as the TS-60. I chose the TS-60 because of the slightly better water management and much better stand.

No complaints with the DeWalt, just feel the TS-60 is better.

Tom


----------



## country_huck (Dec 2, 2009)

Who is using the imer combi saw. I have been locking for a more accurate saw. I have the dewalt but can't seem to get it dialed in. I can't seem to get it better than a 1/16th in 18" that's not acceptable.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

country_huck said:


> Who is using the imer combi saw. I have been locking for a more accurate saw. I have the dewalt but can't seem to get it dialed in. I can't seem to get it better than a 1/16th in 18" that's not acceptable.


My dewalt is spot on square. Most of the time though my cuts are never dead square so I angle the tile for the cut anyway. As long as my blade is on the pencil line it follows it dead on.


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> I hear the dewalt has excellent water control. That's the one I'm seriously considering.
> 
> I know some of you on here have it. Anybody have complaints or reasons not to get it?


Like any bid tile saw its big and takes up a lot of space to haul around.

It will shoot a mist of water out the back and off the sides to a degree. I definitely wouldn't put mine in a finished space, even with protection.


----------



## Robinson1 (Mar 14, 2014)

J.C. said:


> I've heard mixed reviews on the Ridgid over the last few years. Makes me afraid to get one and I would guess it is a Chinese saw.


Yeah, know what you mean. I'm not much of a ridgid fan. Actually that tile saw is the only ridgid tool I own. Its been great though and is very easy to use. It bevels and plunge cuts. The laser is crap though. It marks about 1/8" to the left of the blade. I would think that on a precision saw the laser should mark the line of cut, not off to the side. But that's my only complaint. It even comes with a decent blade. Chinese made unfortunately. But the build quality is nice, or at least it was 2 years ago. They may have cheapened the newer ones, who knows?


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen (Apr 21, 2012)

Love my DW.

Just light enough to carry alone without a problem.

Dead on.

Very versatile.

So far, very durable.

Great water management......I could cut over a suede rug if I had to.

For all it does, I think it was a great value at $700whatever (online...Contractors Direct)


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

Spencer and BRG have the same dewalt? Lol. 

Spencer, you say you wouldn't use it in a finished space, you mean like setting it up in a clients bedroom to do tile in their bathroom?

Usually there would be room for it in the space we are finishing off. I snap and angle grind for floors usually. But if I'm doing a shower or a tub surround, etc, I have room in the space for the saw.


----------



## Robinson1 (Mar 14, 2014)

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> Spencer and BRG have the same dewalt? Lol.
> 
> Spencer, you say you wouldn't use it in a finished space, you mean like setting it up in a clients bedroom to do tile in their bathroom?
> 
> Usually there would be room for it in the space we are finishing off. I snap and angle grind for floors usually. But if I'm doing a shower or a tub surround, etc, I have room in the space for the saw.


You work with much porcelain? What blade do you use in your grinder? I've never had much luck cutting porcelain with a grinder. Seems like I break at least 1 out of 3.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

Robinson1 said:


> You work with much porcelain? What blade do you use in your grinder? I've never had much luck cutting porcelain with a grinder. Seems like I break at least 1 out of 3.


I do some yes. I use a continuous rim diamond dewalt blade from lowes or Home Depot currently... It's about 2 years old and just keeps cutting. I've never broke a tile using it though. 

I'm not a tile guy by trade, do 20 jobs a year so limited experience or knowledge as to why it would break the tile. Is it cuts close to the edge? You do have to think ahead and realize the tile will break if you don't cut the right direction first, etc. also maybe making sure it's fully supported if you're not already. I usually cut on a scrap if drywall or plywood. 

It also doesn't give chip free cuts on most tile cause it's probably a $10 wheel so they need to be covered by trim. When this wheel dies I might get a nicer one so I can use it on visible cuts too for complicated shower stuff, etc


----------



## Robinson1 (Mar 14, 2014)

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> I do some yes. I use a continuous rim diamond dewalt blade from lowes or Home Depot currently... It's about 2 years old and just keeps cutting. I've never broke a tile using it though.
> 
> I'm not a tile guy by trade, do 20 jobs a year so limited experience or knowledge as to why it would break the tile. Is it cuts close to the edge? You do have to think ahead and realize the tile will break if you don't cut the right direction first, etc. also maybe making sure it's fully supported if you're not already. I usually cut on a scrap if drywall or plywood.
> 
> It also doesn't give chip free cuts on most tile cause it's probably a $10 wheel so they need to be covered by trim. When this wheel dies I might get a nicer one so I can use it on visible cuts too for complicated shower stuff, etc


I'll try one of the DeWalt blades. 

Not worried about small chips. If I need pretty I'll set the saw up. Too much notching and nibbling around toilet flanges and the like, that's grinder work! I also do alot of tile vanity tops and cutting out for sinks with a wet saw is just idiotic.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Robinson1 said:


> I'll try one of the DeWalt blades.
> 
> Not worried about small chips. If I need pretty I'll set the saw up. Too much notching and nibbling around toilet flanges and the like, that's grinder work! I also do alot of tile vanity tops and cutting out for sinks with a wet saw is just idiotic.


Who the heck is still tiling tops these days? Ugly and a pain to keep clean. Not to mention an uneven surface.


----------



## ProPainting (Apr 30, 2014)

J.C. said:


> I'm looking to buy a tile saw and was wondering what saw people think is the best. In the past I've used an MK-101 and while it seems to be bullet proof, it kinda sucks to cut bevels. It looks like maybe a MK TX-3 or a Husqvarna TS 60 would be better for bevel cuts? Anyone use either of those saws? If at all possible, I would also like a saw Made in USA by a US company.
> 
> How about blade recommendations? The saw will mainly be used for cutting porcelain tile. Again, I would prefer to stick with a Made in USA by US company if possible but will consider others depending on where they are made.
> 
> Thanks for the help.


Don't get the cheap tile saw from Rona it sucks! Heads up in advance.


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

J.C. said:


> Do you have one? The COMBI 250VA 10inch looks pretty nice. Really nice looking miter gauge and bevel cutting should be a breeze. However, it only has a few reviews on Amazon with one saying it's complete garbage.


I have the 250/1000va with the new 1.75 hp motor. It pretty much does anything


----------



## Robinson1 (Mar 14, 2014)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Who the heck is still tiling tops these days? Ugly and a pain to keep clean. Not to mention an uneven surface.


Still fairly popular in bathrooms here. 

If you put something like Anti-Hydro in the grout and seal everything it will last practically forever. 

I might just be old school but I like the tile tops better than the POS corian 1 piece garbage that's popular now. :whistling


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Robinson1 said:


> Still fairly popular in bathrooms here.
> 
> If you put something like Anti-Hydro in the grout and seal everything it will last practically forever.
> 
> I might just be old school but I like the tile tops better than the POS corian 1 piece garbage that's popular now. :whistling


Corian is junk.

I kinda like the look of a tile top.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

I prefer corian over granite. it seems the last few years they stick it in every biggest POS home on the market. Always amazes me when you see these home shows where they look at buying houses. They pay zero attention to the mess the house is in but are sold on the place because it has granite on 30 year old cabinets.


----------



## Needles (May 18, 2012)

Ceramic tile tops are so 80's/90's. 

I like the quartz tops. Some styles look like crap though.


----------



## ProPainting (Apr 30, 2014)

Robinson1 said:


> Still fairly popular in bathrooms here.
> 
> If you put something like Anti-Hydro in the grout and seal everything it will last practically forever.
> 
> I might just be old school but I like the tile tops better than the POS corian 1 piece garbage that's popular now. :whistling



I made a custom bar table with a tiled top its fantastic. I eat my breakfast off it everyday. 










and I stained the legs also!


----------



## Robinson1 (Mar 14, 2014)

Needles said:


> Ceramic tile tops are so 80's/90's.
> 
> I like the quartz tops. Some styles look like crap though.


Who said anything about ceramic? I do alot in 6x6 porcelain. I did one in 4x4 slate in a cabin a few years ago. Yeah I still use ceramic but there is nothing limiting you to ceramic on counter tops.


----------



## Needles (May 18, 2012)

Robinson1 said:


> Who said anything about ceramic? I do alot in 6x6 porcelain. I did one in 4x4 slate in a cabin a few years ago. Yeah I still use ceramic but there is nothing limiting you to ceramic on counter tops.


I do like the larger tiles on counter tops. I don't tile just tearing out a lot of outdated tile counter tops.


----------



## J.C. (Sep 28, 2009)

I learned a little more about a couple of the saws today. The MK Diamond TX-3 is built to MK Diamond specifications by a company in Taiwan. The Imer saws are designed and assembled here in the USA with components manufactured in their factory in Italy. I'm still waiting to hear back from Husqvarna about the TS 60. 

So far I'm leaning towards the Imer but unfortunately, there does not seem to be anyplace local that has one to look at.


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

Inner10 said:


> Corian is junk.


Why?


I have only seen 2 tiled countertops, both done in the early 80s


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

rrk said:


> Why?
> 
> I have only seen 2 tiled countertops, both done in the early 80s


The new stuff may be great, but the old stuff developed cracks, marked easy and looked cheap.


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

Inner10 said:


> The new stuff may be great, but the old stuff developed cracks, marked easy and looked cheap.


Yeah, they sell you on how it can be repaired. What they don't tell you is how few people actually do the repairs and how much it costs to repair. 

Corian is awesome........if you don't mind spending granite/quartz money on something like looks like laminate.


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

EricBrancard said:


> Corian is awesome........if you don't mind spending granite/quartz money on something like looks like laminate.


It is hard to believe that it is more expensive than granite most times, but back in the day if you wanted an ITB it was Corian or cultured marble nothing else. Now there are many fake Corian ITBs available from Mexico real cheap selling as Corian.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Robinson1 said:


> Still fairly popular in bathrooms here.
> 
> If you put something like Anti-Hydro in the grout and seal everything it will last practically forever.
> 
> I might just be old school but I like the tile tops better than the POS corian 1 piece garbage that's popular now. :whistling


Granite is what is popular here.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

EricBrancard said:


> Yeah, they sell you on how it can be repaired. What they don't tell you is how few people actually do the repairs and how much it costs to repair.
> 
> Corian is awesome........if you don't mind spending granite/quartz money on something like looks like laminate.


Just quoted out both for a small kitchen and the price was a 1/3 cheaper going with acrylic top. The kitchen would look plain goofy with granite. Arcylic tops still have their place. These customers didn't want to replace their cabinets. They are a bit eclectic.


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Granite is what is popular here.


Same here, Corian tops are about 10% higher than granite


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

EricBrancard said:


> Yeah, they sell you on how it can be repaired. What they don't tell you is how few people actually do the repairs and how much it costs to repair.
> 
> Corian is awesome........if you don't mind spending granite/quartz money on something like looks like laminate.


Great sales pitch Corian has "it gets damaged easy, but you can fix it!"


----------



## Robinson1 (Mar 14, 2014)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Granite is what is popular here.


Hardly ever see it here. Actually I can count on 1 hand the number of homes I've worked on that had granite.

In kitchens formica and corian are what I see the most of here. 

Baths are generally corian 1 piece tops. 

The craziest counter top I ever did was out of hickory 3 1/4" hardwood flooring. It was in a basement/mancave. 

Ended up ripping the tongue and groove off and biscuit jointing the whole thing. Ripped some of the longer pieces down and made edge banding. Then I mixed some self leveling acrylic that I have forgotten the name of but it sure was expensive and pouring over the top. It was shinier than a polished bowling ball. Turned out great. I've got a picture somewhere.

I think at the time I only had about 5 bar clamps and none of them were long enough. I remember running all over town looking for 4 foot bar clamps. Ended up with a dozen sets of Harbor Freight pipe clamp hardware. They worked great and the pipe was more expensive that the hardware. :laughing:


http://www.harborfreight.com/2-piece-3-4-quarter-inch-heavy-duty-cast-iron-pipe-clamp-31255.html


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Granite is what is popular here.


Same here. Like BC said, granite sells the house. I chose not to hate it though, we just put it in and people are happy.

I like the product too, set hot pans on it, cleans easy, pretty durable, etc..


----------



## country_huck (Dec 2, 2009)

We put granite everywhere from kitchens, bathrooms, laundry rooms and even fire places. We are putting some beautiful quartz tops on this kitchen I'm about to start at the tune of 7500.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

country_huck said:


> We put granite everywhere from kitchens, bathrooms, laundry rooms and even fire places. We are putting some beautiful quartz tops on this kitchen I'm about to start at the tune of 7500.


I remember a time when I would walk into a kitchen and think "wow granite counter tops!". Now it seems as though granite is in every damn middle market tract home.

I'm more impressed with a custom concrete counter tops, or unique tile counters than I am with thick natural granite.


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

Inner10 said:


> I remember a time when I would walk into a kitchen and think "wow granite counter tops!". Now it seems as though granite is in every damn middle market tract home.
> 
> I'm more impressed with a custom concrete counter tops, or unique tile counters than I am with thick natural granite.


I've got granite tops going into my place tomorrow. I've always liked granite. Soapstone is nice, too.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Soap stone marks easier than corian. Its so easy to touch corian up though. My wife cuts on it all the time and I just hit it with a scotch brite type pad and its as good as new right after. 

The thing is around here corian is cheaper depending on what grade granite you go for. Around here grade B is about what most nice homes have. Most basic homes have grade A and I have never sold anymore than a grade D and that was on a tiny bath counter top. 

I think the grade E stuff runs around $130 a sqft in this area so it's no wonder its not often seen. 
Still prefer corian over granite though. I prefer the more modern look.


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

BCConstruction said:


> Soap stone marks easier than corian. Its so easy to touch corian up though. My wife cuts on it all the time and I just hit it with a scotch brite type pad and its as good as new right after.
> 
> The thing is around here corian is cheaper depending on what grade granite you go for. Around here grade B is about what most nice homes have. Most basic homes have grade A and I have never sold anymore than a grade D and that was on a tiny bath counter top.
> 
> ...


I went with a grade D. I would have been just as happy with a B, but the color scheme on the stone was perfect for my kitchen.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

BCConstruction said:


> Soap stone marks easier than corian. Its so easy to touch corian up though. My wife cuts on it all the time and I just hit it with a scotch brite type pad and its as good as new right after. The thing is around here corian is cheaper depending on what grade granite you go for. Around here grade B is about what most nice homes have. Most basic homes have grade A and I have never sold anymore than a grade D and that was on a tiny bath counter top. I think the grade E stuff runs around $130 a sqft in this area so it's no wonder its not often seen. Still prefer corian over granite though. I prefer the more modern look.


I have B in my house. It was 2k installed with a sink. This is a house that should sell around 175k

We don't usually do below a B around here. Did an F in one ladies kitchen. Didn't even know it went that high till that job.

But isn't your price crazy high...? Dad has the numbers not me. F isn't even over $100 here. I think A at his discount is $35 or so...


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> I have B in my house. It was 2k installed with a sink. This is a house that should sell around 175k We don't usually do below a B around here. Did an F in one ladies kitchen. Didn't even know it went that high till that job. But isn't your price crazy high...? Dad has the numbers not me. F isn't even over $100 here. I think A at his discount is $35 or so...



Depends where it's bought from. There's about 6 different granite company's near me I can use. Some are half the price for the same grade but install quality and finish quality are worse the less you pay. The prices I'm quoting are from my best supplier. They have a massive indoor show room with numerous kitchens set up and a lot of I stock granite. Plus their installers are anal.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

EricBrancard said:


> I went with a grade D. I would have been just as happy with a B, but the color scheme on the stone was perfect for my kitchen.


I see grade F stuff that's ugly as hell and grade A stuff that I think looks nice. they had some rare stuff in my suppliers not long ago that was $160 SQFT. Only had one slab though and it was super brittle they said. Prob explains the 1 slab.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

BCConstruction said:


> Depends where it's bought from. There's about 6 different granite company's near me I can use. Some are half the price for the same grade but install quality and finish quality are worse the less you pay. The prices I'm quoting are from my best supplier. They have a massive indoor show room with numerous kitchens set up and a lot of I stock granite. Plus their installers are anal.


We aren't using the most expensive company town. We were on a job where we were not very impressed with the install at all. The guys we use make every seam disappear. They are tight, fit well everywhere, they do a fantastic install on every aspect. 

They just built a killer show room with maybe 10 kitchen set ups and a bath setup, etc. it's a nice looking place. But the bottom line is a great install IMO. These guys give great service all the way around.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

BCConstruction said:


> I see grade F stuff that's ugly as hell and grade A stuff that I think looks nice. they had some rare stuff in my suppliers not long ago that was $160 SQFT. Only had one slab though and it was super brittle they said. Prob explains the 1 slab.


Yeah, the rating scale is funny. Some D and E looks awful. I like the B in my house a lot. It just depends on the colors and styles that you have on a job.


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

BCConstruction said:


> I see grade F stuff that's ugly as hell and grade A stuff that I think looks nice. they had some rare stuff in my suppliers not long ago that was $160 SQFT. Only had one slab though and it was super brittle they said. Prob explains the 1 slab.


I ended up with River Bordeaux. My kitchen cabinets are linen white on 3 walls and the island is cherry, so it will work to pull it all together. There was a grade B there that would have worked, too, but my wife didn't like it....

As long as it looks nice, I'm not that concerned with the grade. Like you said, some real expensive stuff is ugly and relatively cheap stuff looks great. As long as the person who has to live with it is happy, that's all that matters.


----------



## mobiledynamics (Jan 26, 2013)

I've had custom conrete *to be different*. Hated it since day 2 of install. Had it ripped out after a year.

Love Grantite, but I REALLY LOVE the White Ceasarstone in our Laundry Room. it's super white and sl1ck


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

EricBrancard said:


> River Bordeaux.


Great color with cherry, I have done a couple of those.


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

Robinson1 said:


> In kitchens formica and corian are what I see the most of here.
> 
> Baths are generally corian 1 piece tops.


Are you sure they are Corian and not cultured marble? Seems like a big price jump and availability jump from laminate to Corian and bypassing granite.
Granite has been cheaper and more available than Corian for several years now.


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen (Apr 21, 2012)

Soapstone is one of my all-time faves.

We get it from a quarry very close, and so inexpensive it almost seems like a crime.

So easy to work, which also ends up giving it a soft, worn, "leathery" quality after some age.

I just stayed up most of last night designing a kitchen that will be all soapstone tops, with quartersawn white oak inserts (slotted knife holder, inset cutting board..etc.) 

Sorry...soapstone on the brain....still a bit sleep-deprived.


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen (Apr 21, 2012)

mobiledynamics said:


> I've had custom conrete *to be different*. Hated it since day 2 of install. Had it ripped out after a year.
> 
> Love Grantite, but I REALLY LOVE the White Ceasarstone in our Laundry Room. it's super white and sl1ck


What did you hate about the crete?

I've been thinking of doing one (not for myself.....guinea pig).


----------



## mobiledynamics (Jan 26, 2013)

It just felt too *raw* if that makes sense...

I'm not a fan of modern, but with the laundry room, I went all out. Had cabs done all done up in white lacquer, ceasartone in white. Maybe it's just a different look/feel out of everything, but I love the casearstone. I've YET to confirm how well it maintains, but I am OCD when it comes to sealing..


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

Well, looks like I'm not getting my counters installed tomorrow. I had my sink overnighted and it came in broken today. Of course, why wouldn't it?


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

EricBrancard said:


> Well, looks like I'm not getting my counters installed tomorrow. I had my sink overnighted and it came in broken today. Of course, why wouldn't it?


Farm house sink?
If so Kohler told me several years ago 1 of 3 sinks break in shipping. Did not occur to them obviously something is wrong with their packaging. 
WhiteHaus dont usually break, but need super long strainer basket.


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

rrk said:


> Farm house sink?
> If so Kohler told me several years ago 1 of 3 sinks break in shipping. Did not occur to them obviously something is wrong with their packaging.
> WhiteHaus dont usually break, but need super long strainer basket.


No, I like the farm sinks, but decided not to do one. It's a Blanco super single bowl in silgranit. The box must have taken a serious hit because the Styrofoam in the corner with the crack was also cracked right through.


----------



## J.C. (Sep 28, 2009)

Heard back from Husqvarna and the TS 60 is made in China. 

Next week I'll probably order an Imer Combi 250VA. Anyone ever order anything from TileTools.com? They seem to have the best price and they have a few other things I'd like to get.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

J.C. said:


> Heard back from Husqvarna and the TS 60 is made in China.
> 
> Next week I'll probably order an Imer Combi 250VA. Anyone ever order anything from TileTools.com? They seem to have the best price and they have a few other things I'd like to get.


Angus orders from then.


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

I've ordered a bit of stuff from them - no problems.


----------

